# Brake lights not working



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

My turn signals work fine, but my brake lights are not working. I have tested the continuity across the switch at the petal and it seems to be working fine. I have also looked at the fuses which seem to be fine.

Does anybody have any advice on this? If it were a grounding problem, the turn signals wouldn't work either, correct? 

I have heard everyting goes through the turn signal switch. Do I need to replace that?

Thanks.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

check that the contacts on the fuse is not rusted, had same problem with mine and it was the ears on the fuse clips. The sockets are self grounding to the taillight housings so make sure all contact points (grounds) are clean also. Yes the wiring runs through the horseshoe harness in the column, thats the next thing to check.


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks Brian. I did sand down the contacts at the fuse panel last time that I tried to troubleshoot this problem. I guess that I have some more digging to do. I finally got the trunk pan put back together and the tail panel welded in so I am itching to take it for a drive but am pretty much limited to the neighborhood until I get the tail lights working.


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

gotyorgoat said:


> My turn signals work fine, but my brake lights are not working. I have tested the continuity across the switch at the petal and it seems to be working fine. I have also looked at the fuses which seem to be fine.
> 
> Does anybody have any advice on this? If it were a grounding problem, the turn signals wouldn't work either, correct?
> 
> ...


I am having the same issue. Does anyone have a CORRECT diagram of the fuse box? switch is good when tested. can't figure it out.


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

Christine said:


> I am having the same issue. Does anyone have a CORRECT diagram of the fuse box? switch is good when tested. can't figure it out.


sorry looking for a 66 fuse box diagram. Since the switch tests good we are wondering if its a fuse. Tail lights and blinkers work. Removed and cleaned all 6 bulbs in the trunk none were really corroded. So wondering if maybe a fuse? From the top left I can read Inst Panel, Tail, Cigar, Dome.... then they are hard to read as paint is faded. Seems one may read "stop" but ?? I searched and there are like 10 variations and none of which match what I see. 
THANK YOU! My Dad left me this car. It just arrived yesterday and found out I had no brake lights! yikes!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

These old 12V ground systems can do funky things when something is amiss. 
Below is a shot of the '66 Fuse Block off my car.

If the fuse checks out for the stoplights, double-check the bulbs and flasher just to be sure.
I would also suggest a Service Manual it's one of the best tools to have.
Cheers.


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> These old 12V ground systems can do funky things when something is amiss.
> Below is a shot of the '66 Fuse Block off my car.
> 
> If the fuse checks out for the stoplights, double-check the bulbs and flasher just to be sure.
> ...


Thank you! I was looking online for a service manual... Do you have a suggestion on a good one? And holy cow your fuse box is so clean. I thought my car was clean was until I looked up under the dash it’s a little dusty. It just arrived on Tues. brakes are first and wipers second (rains a lot in Florida). Gas gauge 3rd. Then radio. I have so much to learn!


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

Christine said:


> Thank you! I was looking online for a service manual... Do you have a suggestion on a good one? And holy cow your fuse box is so clean. I thought my car was clean was until I looked up under the dash it’s a little dusty. It just arrived on Tues. brakes are first and wipers second (rains a lot in Florida). Gas gauge 3rd. Then radio. I have so much to learn!


Changed out the last fuse. I then had a brake light on drivers side for a few mins. Cycled through the turn and taillight. Back to the brakes and none. I’m thinking my fuses box is corroded and should probably get a new one? Suggestions for who to order through. Here is mine. Yuck::


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

You have a severe case of crust & rust going on there for sure. 
I would disconnect the battery, Pull all the fuses and 
use a Dremmel tool with small wire wheel heads and clean that bock up as carefully and best as possible. 
I would also change out all the fuses with new/clean ones.
Cheers.


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> You have a severe case of crust & rust going on there for sure.
> I would disconnect the battery, Pull all the fuses and
> use a Dremmel tool with small wire wheel heads and clean that bock up as carefully and best as possible.
> I would also change out all the fuses with new/clean ones.
> Cheers.


I read that too. Fuse box are the dirtiest part part of the car honestly. We took out the reverse lights and some other bulbs and cleaned connections. Then I mapped the colors of the 7 wires on the plug in the trunk 5-7 did nothing. Thinking those may be brakes?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

As far as manuals go I always recommend a good used original over the re-prints. 
I've seen some of the new ones with major printing issues.
Now, this was many years ago so possibly they have improved? 

In the meantime here is a color wire schematic that may be of some help, 
These can be ordered online.
Cheers.


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> These old 12V ground systems can do funky things when something is amiss.
> Below is a shot of the '66 Fuse Block off my car.
> 
> If the fuse checks out for the stoplights, double-check the bulbs and flasher just to be sure.
> ...





GTOJUNIOR said:


> These old 12V ground systems can do funky things when something is amiss.
> Below is a shot of the '66 Fuse Block off my car.
> 
> If the fuse checks out for the stoplights, double-check the bulbs and flasher just to be sure.
> ...


Where would I order a new fuse box. I know you can Dremel it but I think since the corrosion will keep spreading it would be best to get a new one When I looked on the original parts website it seemed they had newer fuse boxes For sale with the current day fuses not the glass type. Yours looks pretty clean and brand new did you order one recently from someone?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm not aware of any of the electrical vendors offering a fuse block. IMO you would be far better off with time and cost to just order a new dash hardness.
M&H is IMO the leader in 100% factory correct, Plug, and Play harnesses.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

New fuse boxes are not available except as part of a new wiring harness. 
I rebuilt mine but finding the right terminals was difficult. The vendor I bought mine from was down to his last few sets.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I don't really care for the aftermarket schematics. Not always correct or missing connection points. Always better to buy the factory service manual for a little bit more money for accurate electrical drawings. Plus the service manual shows all the optional equipment electrical wiring.


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> I'm not aware of any of the electrical vendors offering a fuse block. IMO you would be far better off with time and cost to just order a new dash hardness.
> M&H is IMO the leader in 100% factory correct, Plug, and Play harnesses.


I’m looking at their site. Not sure what it’s listed as. I can try to call but idk if they’re open on Saturday. Thoughts? Reproduction Wiring Harnesses for America's Muscle Cars


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

You would need the Dash Harness that is correct with/for your cars trans and if it has gauges.








Their Harnesses are a direct replacement and would be similar to this...








There are a few less costly harness kits available, But you get what you pay for. 
A competent and mechanically inclined person could handle this install.
The piece of mind you get after replacing the 50+-year-old harness with possible unknown add ons and./or splices is well worth the cost IMO.


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> You would need the Dash Harness that is correct with/for your cars trans and if it has gauges.
> View attachment 136358
> 
> Their Harnesses are a direct replacement and would be similar to this...
> ...


So all the work done this summer to replace the turn signal switch and get the brake lights working.…not not working again. I had someone put in power brakes and now my brake lights don’t work. I checked the fuse that was blown I switched it out and now they’re still not working. Any thoughts? I turn the key over to accessory and then I even tried starting it not seeing any break lights. Thoughts? Obviously I’m gonna take it back when it’s not raining in to have them look at it. I also had a radio installed in the wiring was right behind my electronic cut off switch and now those aren’t working either. Grrrr


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Start with the basics, Unplug the Brake Light Switch and use a jumper to see if they will come on, then go from there.
I had an intermitted brake light issue a few years ago and after lots of testing it turned out to be two (NEW) faulty switches in a row.
Aftermarket junk strikes again!


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Start with the basics, Unplug the Brake Light Switch and use a jumper to see if they will come on, then go from there.
> I had an intermitted brake light issue a few years ago and after lots of testing it turned out to be two (NEW) faulty switches in a row.
> Aftermarket junk strikes again!


Thanks’


GTOJUNIOR said:


> Start with the basics, Unplug the Brake Light Switch and use a jumper to see if they will come on, then go from there.
> I had an intermitted brake light issue a few years ago and after lots of testing it turned out to be two (NEW) faulty switches in a row.
> Aftermarket junk strikes again!


thanks! I have to take it back to that place because my cut outs are not working and the radio was going in and out so they jacked up some wires around there for sure . But I’ll try that because driving without brake lights is like…asking to be rear ended! Ugggh


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Christine said:


> So all the work done this summer to replace the turn signal switch and get the brake lights working.…not not working again. I had someone put in power brakes and now my brake lights don’t work. I checked the fuse that was blown I switched it out and now they’re still not working. Any thoughts? I turn the key over to accessory and then I even tried starting it not seeing any break lights. Thoughts? Obviously I’m gonna take it back when it’s not raining in to have them look at it. I also had a radio installed in the wiring was right behind my electronic cut off switch and now those aren’t working either. Grrrr


Check your brake switch at the pedal. It should be depressed until you push on the brake then the plunger for lack of a better word will be released and light up the brake lights. May just need adjustment.


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

RMTZ67 said:


> Check your brake switch at the pedal. It should be depressed until you push on the brake then the plunger for lack of a better word will be released and light up the brake lights. May just need adjustment.


I hope that’s all it is!!! That would be awesome


RMTZ67 said:


> Check your brake switch at the pedal. It should be depressed until you push on the brake then the plunger for lack of a better word will be released and light up the brake lights. May just need adjustment.


So I had to replace the fuse a little bit ago. But I think you’re right that the brake switch just need to be adjusted a little. I got up underneath her pushed with my hand a few times and I was going to mess with the switch and then all of a sudden they started working so maybe I just need to WD-40 this switch ?! Haha or something like that. 
yay!!


----------

